# Gt Dane Pups



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a friend whose gt dane has had pups, they are pedigree but she does not supply certificate as wants them to go to pet homes only.

Someone has left a deposit for two and has now changed their minds, so if anyone would like to take on a pup, I can put you in touch with her.

As a dane owner I can tell you they are lovely dogs, but are a lot more of a responsibility than normal size dogs. Ours go motorhoming with us, and so does someone else on this forum (they have two).

Petplan is about £350 a year, and vets bills twice the normal cost, food is about £30 a month, but the most important thing is this:
You have to put in lots and lots and lots of training, and be prepared to share your life with them, they are not the type of dog to be ignored.
If you don't like a bit of slobber & hair don't bother.
The rewards: total loyalty, unending amounts of love and adoration.....

If you would like to see some pics p.m me and I will pass your details onto my friend, she can then contact you directly.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

this is what a bundle of lovely squiginess looks like.....


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute but gonna be biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig!!!

Hope they find homes!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmm... the one in the pic is trying move in with me....I'm resisting hard, the o/h thinks its a great idea...but he would he works away all the time...


----------

